# Predict the Record for March - HKF WINS!



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mon 01 vs Denver *W *
Wed 03 @ LA Clippers * W *
Thu 04 vs Utah *L*
Sat 06 vs Indiana *W *
Fri 12 vs LA Lakers *L *
Sun 14 vs New Orleans *W *
Tue 16 vs Minnesota *W * _Current High Score of 152_
Fri 19 vs Utah *W*
Sun 21 vs Portland *W *
Mon 22 @ Golden State *W *
Fri 26 vs New York *W *
Sun 28 @ Minnesota *W *
Tue 30 @ Chicago *W *
Wed 31 @ New Jersey *W 49-26 (12-2)*

Feb is a short month so I'm starting this earlier. Plus, it usually takes awhile. 

No need to go game by game, just choose a record. Remember, choose a high score for the Suns this month as a potential tie breaker. Ties are stupid. No specific game. All you have to do is be the closest.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

11-3 High score of 127


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

14-0 We need this. High of 123


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

9-5. High score of 121.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

10-4. High score of 116.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

13-3.

High score is 123.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

bumpity bump bump. 

we do have a game tonight.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

12-2. High Score: 142 (against the Knicks). By the way, with such a home heavy schedule, I would not be shocked to see the Suns go 14-0.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

10-4

128


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for March*

Unless there's a COLOSSAL upset tonight, HKF's going back-to-back.


----------

